# Going Out of Town



## StacyPaige (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Could someone tell me the best type of food I can give my Betta for when I go out of town for a few days? I have no one to watch him and have to leave for 5 days. I remember when I was little and went out of town, my dad would leave those feeders that last days ... I am only going 5 days so it isn't bad but want to make sure he gets fed appropriately.

Thank you!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I've read that for short trips others have done a large water change before hand and then not fed them. Apparently they can live for 1-2 weeks without food. Once you return you do another water change and feed him.

The best bet would be to have someone come over once or twice and feed him.

There probably is another method you should use though... so I'd wait for a few more responses.


----------



## StacyPaige (Jun 20, 2011)

Shimizoki said:


> I've read that for short trips others have done a large water change before hand and then not fed them. Apparently they can live for 1-2 weeks without food. Once you return you do another water change and feed him.
> 
> The best bet would be to have someone come over once or twice and feed him.
> 
> There probably is another method you should use though... so I'd wait for a few more responses.


Thank you. Yes, I figured doing a large water change would be best so I will be doing this the night before I leave. I don't have anyone who can come over the 5 days I Am gone which is why I was wondering about the feeding. As soon as I get home I will change the water again and feed him.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, however even if someone can come by 1 day that can turn it from 5 days without food to 3 days.

Sorry I can't be of any more help, my only other idea would have been those tablets, but you already mentioned them.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I think your Betta will be fine without food for five days since they can go up to 
two weeks without food. But it would be good if someone could feed him\her at least once. To be on the safe side.


----------



## StacyPaige (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I appreciate it. I was sure if bettas were similar to other fish where you can drop those food tablets in to feed them for some time.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

StacyP,

If you have someone come in to feed your fish, be very careful to make sure s/he know exactly how much to feed. I keep hearing horror stories about people whose fish-sitters overfed and killed them.

Don't know about the tablets, but your fish will be fine without food for 5-6 days. Water change and feed before and after -- no problems!

GB


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that all those feeder blocks do is mess up your water.


----------

